# (New) Slant TTF Review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Mark Seljan of Seljan Slingshots recently made a through the forks (TTF) version of his popular Slant slingshot. I was lucky enough to get the first one made for the public. Checkout my video review:


----------



## dbs9164 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have one of the OTT Slants and can only get fork hits with it. Probably just the way I shoot. This TTF might work out better for me, but I don't think I will take a chance on purchasing it. The build quality is excellent, but I just can't shoot it. It's only the second sling that I have this issue with. The other is a PPSG from Gamekeeper John. So now, I have a nice bookend stand with the two.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

@CanH8r

Thank You CanH8r for the review! Hope you will enjoy shooting it as much as I do 

@dbs9164

I hope you will find the way to iron out the issue. Sometimes it needs more time than usual. Thank you for the comment regarding to quality! I really appreciate your words!

Have a nice weekend,

Mark


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice looking frame! Width between forks? Overall length?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Oh My Goodness  Looks like one for my I must have it list. I have the original Slant and it is awesome  This one looks to be equally amazing  The angled fork tips look like a great idea to me  So stylish  Enjoy it CanH8r


----------



## Windwarrior (May 16, 2016)

Cool! I want one!!! So far no info on the website...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Nice looking frame! Width between forks? Overall length?


Thank you very much Northerner!

Between forks - measured in the center of tips - 54mm | 2 1/8"

Fork width - 88mm | 3.5"

Overall length - 122mm | ~4 3/4"

Forktip width - 25,4mm | 1"

Weight - 161g | 5.7oz



Can-Opener said:


> Oh My Goodness  Looks like one for my I must have it list. I have the original Slant and it is awesome  This one looks to be equally amazing  The angled fork tips look like a great idea to me  So stylish  Enjoy it CanH8r


Hi Randy,

Thank you very much for stopping by! I'm really in love with the Ocularis and started to playing around with a shape that can handle a concave feature and dimps at the same time. Soon will make close-up images to show the details.

Thanks for the kind words  :wave:

Mark


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Windwarrior said:


> Cool! I want one!!! So far no info on the website...


Hi Windwarrior,

I have a deadline for a work. And the Hammer design will be presented at a local design competition tomorrow. Will update the website as soon as possible  Thank you for the enthusiasm!

Cheers, M


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Fantastic TTF slingshot!!!
Think I prefer it to the OTT version (fantastic too)
Congrats CanH8r for the buy and complimet Mark for the frame!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an AMAZING slingshot!!

I'm a great fan of Mark's designs. So angular and functional.

This TTF Slant looks like TOPS. The aluminium tactical finish is AWESOME!!

And great shooting display also, CanH8r!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a nice sling, fellas !


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow I really love it!!!!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

:yeahthat:

That shape is Unique, definitely it does not seems to be a "TTF/OTF" more


----------



## Jake Heaton (Jan 6, 2015)

How to I buy a slant. I've been looking on his website and cannot figure out how.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Jake Heaton said:


> How to I buy a slant. I've been looking on his website and cannot figure out how.


Mark has got a lot going on currently. Im sure he'll be updating his website soon.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Jake Heaton said:


> How to I buy a slant. I've been looking on his website and cannot figure out how.


Hi Jake,

Thank you for your enthusiasm. I've seen your post here, your post in Byudzai's thread and your mail you sent via my website. Let me ask for patience. Many people wrote to me and I'm also a couple time-zones away. Have to reply in order to make sure I'm correct with everyone who waiting for a response. Will answer soon via email.

Best regards,

Tremo


----------



## Jake Heaton (Jan 6, 2015)

Ha ha ha no worries. Thanks


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Everytime i see it.. i want one.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Jake Heaton said:


> Ha ha ha no worries. Thanks


LOL, check your mail


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Windwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! I want one!!! So far no info on the website...
> ...


Thanks for the review CanH8r, that gives one more example of a very good from Tremoside. Have fun with it! 

Tremo, if i understand You right and the project TenTonHammer in alu, will be finished and buyable in the foreseeable future, You make me, and, no doubt, many others, very happy! ^_^



Rip


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Just when you think you're all set with slingshots, something innovative comes along.

Add another to the bucket list. Great looking sling, I really like the band / sighting design.


----------



## Nullity (Jun 21, 2016)

Industrial art.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much my friends! Really appreciate the feedback! Currently lot of work is running in the background I have finish with my deadlines and need worskhop time to satisfy interest. You kind words are pure motivation!



Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > Windwarrior said:
> ...


Hi Rip,

This is not exactly the thread to talk about the TenTon  but I'm working on a hammer type slingshot for quite some time. Hope I can present it this year . Since SimpleShot Hammer really covers this niche I slightly adjusted my directions. However TenTon was an excellent study.

Cheers my friend and thanks for the comment.

Best regards, Mark


----------



## Nullity (Jun 21, 2016)

I have kind of big hands. Will I be ok with this?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Nullity said:


> I have kind of big hands. Will I be ok with this?


It is smaller than a Torque but symmetrical and relatively thick. The main dimensions make it not so big but cast alu overall weight adds more stability. Closer in size to an Axiom Flipkung.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Thank you very much my friends! Really appreciate the feedback! Currently lot of work is running in the background I have finish with my deadlines and need worskhop time to satisfy interest. You kind words are pure motivation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tremo, i think, i know, what it means, to have a lot to work and not all the time of the world. So, no stress please! ^_^

Tremo, i saw now the Slant, the smaller Slant, the Slant TTF, and i am very corious about the Slant PFS (?!), and if it is not possible for You, to show us a Hammergripdesign this year, i will take a TenTonHammer in nylon, although an alu version from it is my dream, as You know.

So, i will wait. -_-

(Btw, a TenTonHammer is not a SimpleShot Hammer, not a Rambone, not a Tac Hammer from Bill Hayes, not a Y-Shot from Montie Gear, not a Target Master from Milbro ProShot, and noting like this. It is, in my opinion, without holding it one time in my hand, the best for a hammergripshooter like me!)

Thanks a lot for Your work for our sport!

CanH8r, pardon me please, i dont want to enter this thread! :blush:



Rip


----------



## Nullity (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry to ask so many questions but I have had to trade most slingshots I get because of my fat hands.

So at least 5 & 1/2"?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Tremo, i think, i know, what it means, to have a lot to work and not all the time of the world. So, no stress please! ^_^
> 
> Tremo, i saw now the Slant, the smaller Slant, the Slant TTF, and i am very corious about the Slant PFS (?!), and if it is not possible for You, to show us a Hammergripdesign this year, i will take a TenTonHammer in nylon, although an alu version from it is my dream, as You know.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Rip!  You're amazing in support! Have a nice week! :wave:



Nullity said:


> Sorry to ask so many questions but I have had to trade most slingshots I get because of my fat hands.
> 
> So at least 5 & 1/2"?


Hi Nullity, I'm truly sorry but I can not give any more specific info. Many folks with big hands are shooting PFS for example. I have no doubt it's a well sized slingshot, but I have no effect on personal preferences. It is one of the smaller frames, but comfortable. Sorry but can not simplify comfort by measuring length. You can already find dimensions at previous page of this thread.

Cheers,

Tremo


----------

